# baby blue jay?



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

okay..so i get a call this morning about a baby bird.
woman on the other end tells me her husband found a baby bird on top of his car last night, she said the baby flew a bit but they captured him.
my instincts said not to put this baby back in bushes, her husband would have been pinged on the head by the parents if they were around.
she told me he ate some bits of apple but today he wouldn't eat.
i told her to offer him some warmth with a heating pad or rice buddy and once he was warmed up to feed him blueberries instead until i could meet her.
i asked her what kind of bird she thought he was, she said she thought he was a bluejay because he was grey, black with white and had a little crest, i said okay, thinking alright sometimes people see the blue of a blue jay as grey.
i asked if he had a tail, she said no.
i met her and she handed me a the box and i handed her the form to fill out and i heard a noise from the box, i thought that's not a blue jay, i open the box and this is what i saw


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Awww, how cute! Definitely not a blue jay, LOL. Some kind of parakeet, but how the heck did he end up out there??


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

she's a baby cockatiel, not positive where she came from yet, but someone lost a baby tiel in that area 3 days ago, i e-mailed them and havn't heard anything back yet


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

That is a beautiful Cockatiel!! You could name him Bluejay!!!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

actually his/her name is JJ that's what i call all my bluejay babies, lol


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Awww .. darling little tiel. S/he is going to grow up to look just like my Piccolo!

Terry


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

owner finally contacted me, she's going home tmrw, i'm sad, i will miss her


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

altgirl35 said:


> owner finally contacted me, she's going home tmrw, i'm sad, i will miss her


Poor baby! LUCKY baby!! How does someone loose a baby cockatiel 
I'd almost hesitate to give it back


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

she's a breeder..sigh..said she was moving the clutch to a bigger cage, she didn't elaborate further.
i said i would keep her, she said no she wanted her back, made her promise me she would only give her to a good home, she said she screens very carefully.
believe me i am hesitant, but i would be stealing her at this point if i said i was keeping her, she seems nice, i just don't like the whole breeding business


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

altgirl35 said:


> she's a breeder..sigh..said she was moving the clutch to a bigger cage, she didn't elaborate further.
> i said i would keep her, she said no she wanted her back, made her promise me she would only give her to a good home, she said she screens very carefully.
> believe me i am hesitant, but i would be stealing her at this point if i said i was keeping her, she seems nice, i just don't like the whole breeding business


She's a breeder (for sales) and she doesn't band?
I don't band my birds (yet), BUT, I don't sell ANY of my birds. All my birds are MY family. ......Call me.....ahh...whatever, just don't see how you can loose a BABY, adult - yes, baby..... careless?.....I'm just in a mood --bad day at work


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

okay, been sick about it since i knew she was coming today to take her back, just got off the phone with her.
i asked if i could buy her, she said yes, and she had gone out and got me a gift cert for 50 bucks at tj max which she is still going to send me for my good deed, and i'm sending her 40 bucks so all has worked out and little jj is staying right her!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

altgirl35 said:


> okay, been sick about it since i knew she was coming today to take her back, just got off the phone with her.
> i asked if i could buy her, she said yes, and she had gone out and got me a gift cert for 50 bucks at tj max which she is still going to send me for my good deed, and i'm sending her 40 bucks so all has worked out and little jj is staying right her!


That's GREAT! Congratulations  Everything happens for a reason - Looks like she was meant to be with you


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> okay, been sick about it since i knew she was coming today to take her back, just got off the phone with her.
> i asked if i could buy her, she said yes, and she had gone out and got me a gift cert for 50 bucks at tj max which she is still going to send me for my good deed, and i'm sending her 40 bucks so all has worked out and little jj is staying right her!


I was going to say...buy the baby!!! glad you did, that is one of the prettiest ones Ive seen.. and she will be safe with you, how wonderful... more pics of JJ please....lol...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHEW!!!

I, too, was worried about JJ going back to the "breeder." 

Something just didn't ring "true," but that's me...

I am SOOOO glad JJ is going to have such a WONDERFUL forever home, Jodi!! 

Please keep us updated!! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches 

Shi


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Yippee, one more little tiel in safe hands. There's nothing more fun than a friendly, tame tiel. (except Baby Beeper)
Daryl


----------

